# Win7 erkennt meine Soundkarte nicht.



## 0705 (2. Dezember 2009)

Hallo!

Nachdem ich jetzt Win7 installiert habe stehe ich vor dem Problem, dass meine Soundblaster Live! Drive II Karte nicht erkannt wird. Ich hatte mir jetzt einen relativ neuen Treiber heruntergeladen (hoffentlich den richtigen), doch beim ausführen der Installation erkennt er keine Soundkarte.

Ich habe laut meinen Motherboard-Ausgängen hinten scheinbar auch eine OnBoard Soundkarte, die es zur Not auch tun würde...doch diese kann ich im BIOS nicht finden um sie zu aktivieren.

Ich habe vor Kurzem einen TotalCrash gehabt und bis dato lief meine Soundkarte einwandfrei und seitdem habe ich an der Hardware nichts verändert.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen?

Danke schonmal im Voraus.


----------



## PC Heini (3. Dezember 2009)

Grüss Dich

Bau mal die Soundkarte aus. Vlt muss man den Treiber zuerst installieren, bevor man die Soundkarte einbaut. Wäre immerhin ne Möglichkeit.


----------



## Nico Graichen (3. Dezember 2009)

Hi

Gibt es für die Karte denn überhaupt einen Treiber für Win7


----------



## 0705 (4. Dezember 2009)

Also ausgebaut hatte ich sie schonmal um eventuell eine OnBoard-Soundkarte zu aktivieren. Funktioniert hat das nicht. Im BIOS finde ich keine OnBoard Soundkarte, was sehr eigenartig ist.
Ich habe auch schon überlegt, ob es eventuell wirklich keine Treiber für diese Soundkarte gibt, allerdings bezweifle ich das doch sehr stark. Es muss doch mindestens einen Soundblaster-Treiber geben, der wenigstens die Karte als eine Soundkarte erkennt?! Ich brauch ja nicht das komplette Menü und alle Funktionen...nur eben den Sound.
Wenn ich entsprechende SounblasterLive!Drive Treiber im Netz suche, finde ich nur komplette "Pakete", die dann gleich noch entsprechende Programme zur Nutzung der Soundkarte installieren wollen. Egal ob die Soundkarte ein- oder ausgebaut ist, diese Programme erkennen keine entsprechende Hardware.

...
Im Gerätemanager allerdings erkennt er einen Multimedia Audio Controller.


----------



## PC Heini (4. Dezember 2009)

Und zu welcher Soundkarte würde dieser Kontroller passen?

Dann schreibste in Deinem ersten Posting, dass die S-Karte vor dem Crash einwandfrei lief. Welches Betriebssystem war das?

Schreib auch mal was zu Deiner Hardware,sonst fischen wir noch lange im Trüben.

Installiere auch mal Everest. Das Programm liefert Dir Angaben über Dein System und liefert auch Links.


----------



## 0705 (4. Dezember 2009)

PC Heini hat gesagt.:


> Und zu welcher Soundkarte würde dieser Kontroller passen?
> 
> Dann schreibste in Deinem ersten Posting, dass die S-Karte vor dem Crash einwandfrei lief. Welches Betriebssystem war das?
> 
> ...



Vor dem Crash hatte ich WinXP als Betriebssystem.
Wenn cih die Soundblaster Karte entferne zeigt er mir den Multimedia Audio Controller nicht mehr an.
Ich habe jetzt SIW ausgeführt und folgende, ich hoffe brauchbare Informationen zu meinem Mainboard:
ASUStek P5B SE Version Rev. 1.xx mit einer BIOS-Version von Juli 2007

Hm, ansonsten brauchst du doch keine weiteren Informationen, oder?
An dieser Stelle möchte ich dir schonmal danken für deine Hilfe!


----------



## PC Heini (6. Dezember 2009)

Dann ists möglich, dass es ( noch ) keinen Treiber für Win7 gibt.
Ob ein Biosupdate was bringen würde, kann ich nicht sagen. Eigentlich liegts ja am Treiber.


----------

